# Dispositivo bluetooth para interconectar impresora con una pc



## ronsio (Ene 22, 2010)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro pero tengo mucho tiempo leyendo sus articulos, mi duda es la siguiente tengo que hacer un proyecto con un modulo de bluetooth en donde tengo que interconectar una pc con una impresora, es decir tengo que mandar a imprimir desde la pc puede ser una laptop que ya tenga bluetooth incorporado pero en la imprtesora tengo que implementar el dispositivo o prototipo, me he estado ilustrando en diferentes paginas y tesis, y la situacion es que tengo que conectar el modulo bluetooth a un micro 18f4550  que me recomendaron por que maneja el puerto usb para que aqui lo programe segun el protocolo de los puertos de impresora...ahora claro esta que necesito saber como consigo el protocolo, como debo programar el pic para introducir este protocolo, tambien me dijeron que trabajara por parte que primero me encargara de programar el micro de manera que solo lo conecte a el a la impresora y me mande un mensaje a imprimir despues de ahi lo conecto al modulo...si alguien me puede dar una idea de como comenzar seria excelente...muchas gracias de antemano..


----------



## ranabdiel (Ene 24, 2010)

hola yo ando queriendo hacer algo parecido.. pero me gusto aun mas tu idea ..

lo que yo quiero hacer es lo q mandas a imprimir por puerto paralelo.. aparte de llegar a la impresora.. tener otra compu que  capture los diferentres datos que se le envian


----------

